# Whats your favorite drying towel?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Drying towels are an important aspect of our wash routine :detailer: I've had a fair few towels over the years but nothing for me beats the drinker, a real large piece and I can dry my whole car without even wringing it out once, holds an incredible amount of water. This will be interesting to see what members on here deem to have their favorite towel and why? I could be persuaded to jump ship and try another, but this drinker for me will take some beating.


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Gyeon silk.

crash486


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I also highly rate the Drinker, great towel does the whole car without a problem.

I have the fecks philosophy professor plush also which again is a great towel and does the whole car no problem.

Difficult between the two, I seem to find the Fecks towel washes a little better and the pile comes back a little easier but there really isn't much in it. 

Both of these for me are excellent quality and perform very well.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Microfibres madness and AF Towel


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Although my Uber 1800gsm is fantastic the mode of my washing technique has reduced the overall amount of water.

My Autofinnese Aqua blue is another great performer, more recently my #AF Duo is a hand towel.

I am using the methond of drying the glass first and fully on each section so no option for water stains to develop.

A liquid drying aid Tango for me extends that drying option or a capful of product in warm water as I dry the car. It is big and black so shade essential, the pat dry is helpful plus trying to dry with one pass maximum.

Jim used drymeariver, with success I also use a small drying cloth then the more efficient and performing option as the last pass.

John Tht.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Gyeon silk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently bought one of those big silverback things. Was superb. Then I bought a klin Korea duo and its raised the bar again. Literally just lay the towel on the car, pull gently or pat it and its dry. No streaks left, no waterspots. just dry paint. Its almost supernatural lol


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Gyeon Silk
Woolly Mammoth


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

Andy1972 said:


> I recently bought one of those big silverback things. Was superb. Then I bought a klin Korea duo and its raised the bar again. Literally just lay the towel on the car, pull gently or pat it and its dry. No streaks left, no waterspots. just dry paint. Its almost supernatural lol


Will have to try the kiln! I love the smaller cloths they do and I've had various others since!

Had the silverback for a while, can't even get it to completely dry my fiesta, very disappointed in it really


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jamesrt2004 said:


> Will have to try the kiln! I love the smaller cloths they do and I've had various others since!
> 
> Had the silverback for a while, can't even get it to completely dry my fiesta, very disappointed in it really


I had the same with the silver back when I first bought it and I was ringing it out. Other people talked about a whole 4x4 with no bother so I was confused. But after a wash it was loads better.

Then I got a klin from CYR and it's on another level.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I use the af aqua deluxe drying towel..its pretty good


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Strangely, I bought into the whole Silverback XL and then the Klin drying towels. But I always come back to my original ultra/Uber towels from Serious Performance. 

I’ve had two 25x36” towels for at least 10 years and they are still the best things I have. Also have 2x 16x24s and they hardly get used. 

The Klin is a close second, but once it gets full, you really can’t do anything with it until it’s washed and dry again. Definitely stays wetter longer. 

I can do two cars with one towel (Uber or Klin) so I think I’m set for another 10 years. 

(I actually have the In2detailing version, but you know what I mean)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Microfibre Madness Dry Me Crazy XL from Polished Bliss. 

It easily deals with my large 7-seater SUV without needing to stop and wring.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Klin Duo xl, drinks more than a bench full of teenagers with cheap cider


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Klin Duo xl, drinks more than a bench full of teenagers with cheap cider




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birel101 (Jul 26, 2018)

Gyeon Silk, feels so nice and is great at mopping up a whole car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Another for Gyeon Silk.

Also wilkos own £2 large towel is brilliant when using something like BSD as your drying aid :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I must be boring, but I have used Meguiars water magnets for years. Yes I have bought others and as the topic question is "Favourite" and not "Best" for a change ... there's mine.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Race glaze blue one with red edging and uber drying towel are my go to one's 
I used to have another favourite , bought in Wal-Mart many years ago before drying towel s were the thing over here , but totalled it when left in a bucket that I forgot to empty


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I still use the Silverback XL - very happy with it and can usually finish 2 cars comfortably.

The comments regarding the Klin are interesting though, I think will give them a go when my Silverback starts to under-perform.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Medium klin duo for me, dries a whole car effortlessly. I do have a couple of the large klin duos but I find them a bit to big


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I've got two of the Drinkers. Haven't used them since I moved to my now favourite Klin.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

AF aqua deluxe & the PB light blue drying towel, have done me proud for the last 3 years&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I’ve got the drinker and it’s a very good towel.

I bought my old man the large Gyeon Silk Dryer and that’s on a totally higher level. That’s my favourite but unfortunately it isn’t ‘mine’ though I’ll pick one up at some stage!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Those thinking of buying a klin may want to hold off a few days. Looking on instagram, clean your ride and excel detailing are talking of a new version due soon 
Saying that, the existing towel is brilliant and my go too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

From the Kiln insta page, it’s called the Klin drying EVO

Yes, I’ll end up buying one!

Edit: just seen that Klin have a double plush drying, that sounds like my current Uber towels as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Quite like my twisted pile MF towel from in2detailing. It doesn't lint like the woolly mammoth.


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

+1 for the Klin drying duo towel. I have the Medium & Large.
I will use the medium if doing one car, or the large if doing two (or chemical decontamination which requires drying the car more than once).

I picked up the Klin De Luxe towel (their new plush one) from Waxstock.
I wasn't too impressed with it when initially using it, it doesn't allow for a drag method of drying.
I've worked with it a few more times and now I love it, it just needs a technique:
Ensure towel is slightly damp by placing and patting on windscreen and other first.
To drag the towel fold the length in half and then use as normal.

The towel absorbs an incredible amount, you can feel the weight of it increase as you're using it, but yet no dripping or need to wring out.


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Where are the Klin drying towels available from - quite fancy trying one ?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

www.dooka.co.uk

Sells them


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I’m still using ‘the drinker’ from i2d and it’s brilliant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

AF aqua deluxe have 2 off them, have other in the collection . The AF works on treated or untreated paint work without drying aids. Dries 2 cars easily.
mac


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had the aqua deluxe, silver back and the new klin and out of them all the silver back just edges it for me

The aqua deluxe needs to be damp before it will do anything 

The klin is a great towel and is plenty if you only have one car to dry, it sucks up the water straight out the packet and is super soft and is just the right size but......

The silver back just edges it for me on the basis its as good as the klin in terms of size and plushness but I can easily dry 2 cars with it without it feeling like it's dripping wet 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Ordered a Klin


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Still love the Serious Performance Uber drying towels, been using them for 5+ years now


----------



## Tom B. (Dec 30, 2015)

Rag Company Pluffle, the large version.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I just tried one of the new twist towel from cyc . It’s fantastic , best I have used so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Gyeon silk


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

Another vote for Gyeon silk, Postie delivered one today. just laid it on the bodywork and dragged it lightly over the horizontal surfaces. For the sides, just held it against the bodywork. Car perfectly dry, one towel and no need to wring it out. my Meguiars Water Magnet towels are now retired to the back of the cupboard.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Glen B said:


> Still love the Serious Performance Uber drying towels, been using them for 5+ years now


Same here. I've a had small one for ages (no innuendo there please lol). I nearly bought a different type, then thought sod it and bought 2 of the larger ones. These towels are immense.


----------



## pyro-son (Dec 12, 2016)

I've got the Silver Back but unimpressed moves the water around a lot and never completely dries the panel.

May have to look at the Klin towels


----------

